# Franquicias ¿Ventajas e inconvenientes?



## nora (28 Feb 2011)

Siempre que he leido algo en el foro sobre franquicias ha sido para mal, como negocio redondo para el franquiciador y regalarle el dinero a otro, para el franquiciado.

No conozco el mundillo, pero veo que hay sectores en los que cada vez más lo único que operan son franquicias, por ejemplo los servicios de transporte urgente tipo Seur o MRW, o los de atención a domicilio de personas mayores, en su mayor parte.

¿Realmente es tan poco rentable una franquicia?
¿Ventajas e inconvenientes? ¿O en ningún caso merece la pena?


----------



## chaber (28 Feb 2011)

Y hay algun hilo abierto parecido, usa el buscador.

Yo si conozco el sector, y te digo que en un 90% son un timo.


----------



## JMHelsinki (28 Feb 2011)

chaber dijo:


> Y hay algun hilo abierto parecido, usa el buscador.
> 
> Yo si conozco el sector, y te digo que en un 90% son un timo.



Top 10 de las NO timo.


----------



## automono (28 Feb 2011)

pues si es una franquicia conocida (McDonalds...), es negocio casi seguro.
Pero si es una franquicia que no la conoce ni dios, de esas que intentan vendertela como sea con promesas y tal, tienes todos los puntos de regalarle el dinero a un tuerto en el pais de los ciegos.
Personalmente, creo que si una franquicia es realmente buena, no te la ofrecen, ya que tiene bastante demanda como para permitirse el lujo de seleccionar franquiciados.


----------



## El Secretario (28 Feb 2011)

Conozco a un buen señor que puso una relojería en la costa. Precios competitivos, pero al no ser marcas muy conocidas la gente no se fiaba e iba a los seguro. 

Es como con los pantalones. Levis es garantía de que te compra la manada. La marca vende y va más allá de sus cualidades. Forma parte de la persona, o eso hacen creer a los consumidores. 

Puesbien, este señor relojero cogió una marca muy conocida y ahora vende. Sobre todo a los guiris. Y en seis meses hace la temporada del año. Para vivir tiene. 

Si puedes hacértelo tú mejor. Muchas veces trabajas para pagarle los Royaltis a la franquicia. ASí que si no es de primer orden, no hay nada mejor que la libertad y abrir nuevos caminos. :

Saludos.


----------



## chaber (10 Mar 2011)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Top 10 de las NO timo.



Las no timo son aquellas que requieren de inversiones fuertes, donde detrás hay estudios de mercado, marcas bien posicionadas y modelos de negocio que llevan años o décadas funcionando. Como dice el compañero, estilo McDonalds (pero ojo que nadie garantiza nada) por lo que están lejos del franquiciado medio que tiene que conformarse en montar un Credit Pepe, un Reciclaje de Cartuchos o Vending guarro dejándose los ahorros y chapando al año si llega.

Aún así muchas enseñas conocidas son muy peligrosas a la hora de franquiciarse, por ejemplo huid de los supermercados DIA, te crees que eres empresario y no dejas de ser un trabajador para ellos que encima ha invertido para poder hacerlo, huid de todas aquellas que dependas exclusivamente de la central para las mercancias, que te marcan lo márgenes, que te obligan a ...

Lo único interesante es que si se tiene una idea de negocio parecida entonces ir a franquicias a hacerse el loco, a pedir información, dando a entender que lleváis pasta, y así podeís ver cómo trabajan, que os den ideas, que os expliquen lo que hacen como si fuérais a picar y luego montarlo por nuestro propia cuenta.

En general consultad foros de franquicias y veréis que como digo el 90% son un timo, hay gente arrepentida, empufada y que ha denunciado al franquiciador. Hay que ver de cuáles no salen quejas. Consultad estos foros y no creeáis nada de los portales de Franquicias, Tormo, etc.. que lo único que quieren es cobrar por colocaros el muerto. Las franquicias se aprovechan de la ilusión de la gente (30añeros rayados de su trabajo, con ahorros y que se creen que saben lo suficiente), se aprovechan del "querer montar algo" (lo que sea, pero "algo mío"), de querer ser su propio jefe y no trabajar para nadie. Yo trabajé vendiendo para una y es así como lo cuento.

http://www.forofranquicia.com

http://www.soyfranquiciado.com


----------



## Enterao (10 Mar 2011)

conozco el caso de una ex novia mia que termino farmacia y lo tipico : no tenia licencia de farmacia asi que la liaron con una franquicia de parafarmacia ...todavia esta de juicios con esos mangantes...


no deben ser todas un timo pero probablemente un 80 % si...hubo una burbuja de franquicias por el 2000 hasta ahora ...mucha gente se desengaño , pero veo que el paro aprieta y todavia hay gente que se cree cualquier cosa...


----------



## ACCIONERO. (29 Nov 2016)

*Franquicia devuelving.com*

Buenas, sabéis algo de la franquicia DEVUELVING.COM... cualquier información u opinión me vendría genial.

Gracias.


----------



## LIMONCIO (29 Nov 2016)

Franquicia de asistencia a domicilio para ancianos? Cual es esa? Porque mercado va a tener seguro


----------



## Lombroso (29 Nov 2016)

La franquicia... un negocio en el que tú arriesgas la pasta, si ganas la empresa se queda parte del beneficio y si pierdes, pierdes solo tú. "Ya pero es que te ha dado el know-how". Sí, pero por eso ya le has pagado al principio, no?


----------



## gus258 (29 Nov 2016)

La franquicia te da el conocimiento a cambio de una millonada.

Prefiero trabajar en un establecimiento de la franquicia, aprendes el conocimiento y luego ya valoras si te merece la pena o no ( y la mayoría de las veces es no ).

Aprendes, cobras aunque sea una miseria y lo ves todo mucho más claro.


----------



## Patito Feo (1 Dic 2016)

Una franquicia tiene lo malo de ser empresario, tienes que contratar empleados, llevar el negocio, pagar a proveedores, etc, etc, si las cosas van mal se pegas la ostia del 15.


Y lo malo de ser empleado, si las cosas van bien, quien mas gana no eres tu, es la central. No diriges el negocio, otros deciden por ti y estas en manos de unos tios que lo que quieren es forrarse a tu costa.


----------



## lavibora (16 Jun 2017)

*Devuelving*



ACCIONERO. dijo:


> Buenas, sabéis algo de la franquicia DEVUELVING.COM... cualquier información u opinión me vendría genial.
> 
> Gracias.



La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...


----------



## Quemasangres (16 Jun 2017)

Yo nunca he estudiado el tema en profundidad pero tengo una ligera opinión.

Una franquicia es rentable cuando uno por sus propios medios no es capaz de conseguir a medio plazo una organización de trabajo eficiente. Es para ese tipo de gente que no entiende de números, y que los comerciales les suelen "timar" con frecuencia. Una franquicia te asegura que esos dos puntos sean eficientes.

Pero para una persona que tenga capacidad para mejorar esos dos puntos a medio plazo, una franquicia será una boca más que alimentar a cambio de una publicidad inicial. Quizás una buena idea sería montar una franquicia y cuando tengas clientela, renunciar a ella y montar un negocio "parecido".


----------



## rafabogado (17 Jun 2017)

Vamos a ver, una franquicia en sí misma no es una mala inversión.

Nuestro sabio refranero dice que "con buena polla bien se folla" y, efectivamente, quien tiene buenos capitales accede a franquicias premium y no solo se forra, sino que sigue abriendo otras.

Quien dispone de un local de 200 m2 en una zona exclusiva y tiene para gastar una cantidad cercana al millón de euros, se pone su McDonald o su Burguer King, y empieza a hacer caja como si no hubiera un mañana.

Y pasa que igual que se han gastado eso... en unos meses o años, se pillan en la misma plaza o lugar premium otro local en esquina de otros 200 m2... y ahora montan una franquicia de bocadillos, de pizzas, o de lo que toque, por otro cerca de un millón de euros más.

Ahora bien, para el común de los mortales solo queda la ilusión de franquiciarse a mojones, empresas que son franquiciadoras low-cost, pero que gastan mucho más en publicitarse (para que te suene el nombre... su negocio eres tú y no el producto) que en disponer de un know-how y de un producto con identidad propia. Y pasa lo que pasa... que la gente se siente estafada cuando se da cuenta de que el negocio no da lo que prometían, que el producto es puro humo, que el negocio real del franquiciador es vender franquicias y no mejorar su producto... 

Esto es España... ¿Qué esperan? 

No se puede generalizar. Tengan 1.5 M de euros, monten una franquicia Starbucks en la Gran Vía de Madrid, en Sol, o en la Alameda Principal de Málaga. Sea el sitio que sea, pero grande y en zona premium. Verán como las franquicias son un gran éxito.

Ahora, se gastan 50.000 euros en la franquicia "Moda Fashion Todo 10", de ropa a 10 euros, que realmente es ropa remarcada china, donde el producto es mediocre de origen y el franquiciador se gasta el dinero en publirreportajes anunciando que "Moda Fashion Todo 10" es el sueño de toda emprendedora española visillera, que no tiene ni que molestarse y así ella triunfa a la vez que su marido está en su respectivo trabajo... y pasa lo que pasa... que la gente no es tonta y no compra esas camisetas a 10 euros... y que lo poco que ganas lo repartes con el franquiciador... y que todo se va a la mierda a los tres años. Pero ellos siguen abriendo franquicias porque su negocio es venderlas a 50.000 euros, de los cuales destinan parte a seguir produciendo publirreportajes y colocarte la mierda china al quíntuplo de precio de lo que te la vende Aliexpress por haberle colocado una etiqueta de "Franquicia X. acabado en España".

Las franquicias yo no las veo, salvo que se tenga un buen capital y estemos hablando de franquicias galácticas. Franquicias que tú no escoges, te escogen ellos de una lista donde tienen preferencia otros que ya tienen otros McDonalds... o sea, siendo rico compites contra ricos y se lo lleva el rico más rico que tiene más dinero y curriculum empresarial con el grupo.

 
Edito para añadir (acabo de leer una sugerencia de un conforero de más arriba) que el "gitaneo" de sustituir el negocio franquiciado por otro "similar" (vamos, por un clon del anterior) no he visto que funcione, quizás porque aquí nos creemos siempre los más listos del corral.

En Málaga existía un Kentucky Fried Chicken (KFC) en un centro comercial de gran afluencia. Siempre estaba lleno al 80 % porque tenía un acceso complicado a parte de las mesas, de forma que la gente solo entraba a las mesas cómodas y si estaban ocupadas, o se esperaba, o se iba a otro lado, pero nunca ocupaba el 20 % de mesas incómodas (estaban en primera planta, incómoda y donde no llegaba el aire acondicionado). Bien, de la noche a la mañana, el KFC apareció llamado "Burguer Fried Chicken" o similar, y habían omitido las referencias de la franquicia. Claro que todos los carteles eran asombrosamente parecidos en color y grafía al KFC, pero no eran de KFC. Luego te pedías una hamburguesa de pechuga de pollo y sabía bien, pero el pan era Pan Bimbo de hamburguesa (no el del KFC)... las papas fritas eran parecidas pero no las mismas... y lo mejor lo mejor lo mejor, ojo, quizás para que no te olvidases del KFC, es que aunque no fuera KFC, *los precios seguian siendo los del KFC*, o sea, hamburguesa a 5 euros y Coca-Cola 2.5 euros.

Ni que decir tiene que a los tres meses aquello estaba lleno a un 30 %, que supongo que pensarían lo que yo: WTF?

Y en otros tres meses lo vi cerrado. 

Lo que quiero decir con esto es que el gitaneo de quitar la franquicia y poner un clon puede funcionar con un negocio muy personalista (p.e, un taller mecánico, donde conoces al mecánico Jose y te da igual si está con MIDAS o le cambia el nombre), pero con otro tipo de negocios... les quitas el proveedor del género, que es el franquiciador... se suma que el franquiciado estará acostumbrado a los precios de antes y no los bajará (¡así compenso la menor venta!)... además está el hecho de que el consumidor acude sorprendido y piensa "este se cree que somos tontos" y esto solo lleva al desastre más absoluto. He puesto solo un ejemplo, pero he visto ya varios.


----------



## Quemasangres (17 Jun 2017)

Yo si lo he visto que funcine. De hecho, en el reportaje tan famoso de la sexta sobre la franquicia de los cruasanes y tal, se lo hicieron al primer caso, con el que cierran.

Pero yo no me refería al macdonals, o al franchiken o como se escriba pues tengo la sensación, no lo se porque no conozco ni una ni otra, que las franquicias fuertes lo son por algo más que la publicidad. 
En todo momento dejo claro que no soy ningún entendido pero, ¿realmente alguien piensa que el macdonals es lo que es únicamente por la publicidad o por estar en un lugar estratégico? Los protocolos y los sistemas están muy estudiados, además de la consecución del producto. Creo que ese tipo de franquicias no podría mejorarlas un ser humano, haría falta muchos recursos.

Así que dando por hecho que no se trata de inventar la rueda, sí que puedes aprovechar una franquicia normal para aprender el negocio. Usted haga la prueba con una franquicia de mierda, que hasta a lo mejor le va incluso mucho mejor. 

Lo que quiero decir con esto es que el gitaneo de utilizar una franquicia para lanzar un negocio clientelar y luego quitarte la boca extra para alimentar de la franquicia, funciona. Por ejemplo, en Granollers había un taller que no recuerdo como se llamaba, pero ha cambiado el cartel. La gente es otra, ahora utilizan moros y gitanos de dudosa reputación, y sin embargo siguen sin tener hora para poder llevar el coche. He puesto solo un ejemplo, pero he visto ya varios. 

Sinceramente, yo creo que las franquicias son un producto para el que no conoce el negocio pero sin embargo quiere embarcarse y no darse la gran hostia. Pero si has aprendido y asimilado los fundamentos del mismo... ¿seguiras pagando el canon? Depende de tu autoestima.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2017 at 16:02 ----------

Mirad que franquicia más interesante:

Monta tu franquicia Sin Más Piojitos en España


----------



## wallas (29 Jun 2017)

*Devuelving*



lavibora dijo:


> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...



Hola, podrias darme información sobre esta franquicia, llevo unos dias analizando las posibilidades con ellos.
Muchas gracias


----------



## kenny220 (30 Jun 2017)

la que yo conozco, la central decidia cuanto tenia que comprar el franquiciado, y cuando tenia que poner rebajas, descuentos,etc. problema, a la central le daba lo mismo que la temporada fuera distinta en alicante que en zamora, por eso del tiempo atmosférico, o los usos y costumbres de la zona. Así que cuando el franquiciado tenia posibilidades de vender con buen margen, pq en su zona tocaba vender, la central le metia las ofertas,etc y a joderse, vendia pero con menos margen. Y al reves cuando este queria poner descuentos, la franquicia le decia que nones que no tocaba.

ya cerró el franquiciado


----------



## Entrambos mares (30 Jun 2017)

El hilo es un poco viejo pero veo que se ha reflotado un par de veces. Bueno, pues el McDonalds del centro de Algeciras está cerrado. Dos veces he llegado hasta él siguiendo el GPS y llegas allí, y no hay nada. Eso significa que no hay franquicia garantizada.

Es cierto que algunas potentes miran mucho el sitio donde se ubican para que no se cierre, lo que exige una inversión alta. Ahora... ni esas garantizan un éxito al 100% ni todas las pequeñas son malas. He tenido amigos a las que les ha funcionado franquicias de ropa de moto, de informática (no App ni Beep, claro) y de zapatos. Algunos se han mantenido franquiciados y otros han copiado el modelo y luego han seguido por su cuenta; ya depende de los proveedores.

Sí que digo que yo he mirado alguna para mí alguna vez y eran impagablas y con cifras irreales de negocio... De esas que dices, si fuera cierto me forraba, pero no se las cree nadie.


----------



## kenny220 (30 Jun 2017)

Entrambosmares dijo:


> El hilo es un poco viejo pero veo que se ha reflotado un par de veces. Bueno, pues el McDonalds del centro de Algeciras está cerrado. Dos veces he llegado hasta él siguiendo el GPS y llegas allí, y no hay nada. Eso significa que no hay franquicia garantizada.
> 
> Es cierto que algunas potentes miran mucho el sitio donde se ubican para que no se cierre, lo que exige una inversión alta. Ahora... ni esas garantizan un éxito al 100% ni todas las pequeñas son malas. He tenido amigos a las que les ha funcionado franquicias de ropa de moto, de informática (no App ni Beep, claro) y de zapatos. Algunos se han mantenido franquiciados y otros han copiado el modelo y luego han seguido por su cuenta; ya depende de los proveedores.
> 
> Sí que digo que yo he mirado alguna para mí alguna vez y eran impagablas y con cifras irreales de negocio... De esas que dices, si fuera cierto me forraba, pero no se las cree nadie.



McDonald´s cierra sus puertas en el centro de Algeciras - Algeciras - Horasur - Lider en Información y Opinión del Campo de Gibraltar

ALGECIRAS. - Lo que viene siendo un rumor eterno desde hace varios años, se confirma y lo confirma la propia empresa a través de su perfil de facebook. McDonald´s cierra su establecimiento mas señero en la comarca, el ubicado en la calle Ancha, tras más de 20 años de servicio a sus clientes. El 9 de diciembre será el día en el que este emblemático local deje de servir sus tradicionales hamburguesas, helados y complementos, para poner fin a una exitosa trayectoria en un edificio no menos emblemático, y cuyo alto alquiler parece ser la causa del cierre. El centro de Algeciras recibe un durísimo golpe con el cierre de McDonald´s, que seguirá atendiendo a sus clientes en los establecimientos de Los Pastores y Los Barrios. Hace unos meses, Burguer King, el otro gigante de la comida rápida, también dejaba su establecimiento en el centro, en la calle Capitán Ontañon.

si eres franquicia y encima el local es alquilado, doble enculamiento.

si te va bien, el del local te encula en las renovaciones.


----------



## NicoleB (1 Jul 2017)

Hola, yo conozco a dos personas que compraron franquicias y te voy a decir lo que vi y lo que ellos me dijeron:

ventajas:

- Trabajas en una idea ya creada, usando un sistema comprobado y que si funciona.

- La marca ya tiene un valor determinado, los dueños invierten millones en su publicidad, así que no tienes que preocuparte en ese aspecto.

- Eres tu propio jefe, trabajas cuando quieres y cuanto quieres.

desventajas:

- Como es una idea ya creada hay poco espacio para la creatividad y la innovación, además casi siempre te dan algunos límites de lo que puedes y no puedes hacer.

- la competencia, porque esa misma idea y el mismo capital que tu tuviste para emprender lo van a tener 5 o 10 personas más cerca de ti, así que, si es una franquicia, por ejemplo, de comida rápida, vas a tener que resignarte a trabajar con una restaurante igual al tuyo cada 200 o 300 metros.

- Tu eres tu propio jefe, eso para muchos es una gran desventaja, no están acostumbrados a trabajar desde cero y se desesperan si no ven resultados rápidamente.

- No hay ingresos fijos, mira, en las franquicias sucede lo mismo que con cualquier emprendimiento, tu vas a necesitar algunos meses, máximo 1 año, para darte cuenta qué es lo que te funciona A TI, que es lo que funciona CON TUS CLIENTES y cómo vas a obtener los resultados que estás buscando y es ahí dónde muchas personas abandonan su proyecto, porque no están acostumbrados a la incertidumbre.

Honestamente a mi me gusta ser mi propia jefa, pero no muchas personas se acostumbran, así que, eso no es para cualquiera, bueno, eso creo.

Si me permites una opinión yo prefiero emprender cosas nuevas, crear algo de la nada, obvio no estoy inventando nada, lo que yo hago ya fue inventado pero yo prefiero crear algo más personal que vivir el sueño de alguien más, bueno, esa es mi humilde opinión :rolleye:


----------



## Mabersun (2 Oct 2017)

*Devuelving*



lavibora dijo:


> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...




¿Te importaría enviarme por favor el análisis y toda la info que tengas sobre esta franquicia?.
Muchas gracias.
Un saludo


----------



## Ravenz (20 Abr 2018)

Franquistas aquí hay unos cuantos.


----------



## torio (23 Abr 2018)

Pues si te lo ponen muy fácil el entrar es que es KK, básicamente porque una franquicia seria no quiere joder su marca dándole a cualquiera la explotación de su marca. Así que cuanto menos exigentes, más probabilidad de que sea una estafa y por exigente no me refiero a que tengas que soltar una pasta, me refiero a que se les vea con exigencias de calidad en a quién le entregan su marca.

De todos modos Internet está para algo y a poco que te muevas y busques, vas a encontrar cuales son un timo.


----------



## luismarple (23 Abr 2018)

Las franquicias sólo funcionan en negocios muy grandes y establecidos. Las pequeñas generalmente son un sacacuartos y explico por qué.

Imagina que montas un negocio, yo que sé, peluquería canina en Logroño y te va de puta madre, y sabes que ese negocio es exportable a otros sitios. Si pita, lo lógico es que tú mismo con los ingresos generados montes tus propias sucursales en Haro, Miranda de Ebro, Vitoria,Pamplona,Burgos... y una vez que has alcanzado el nivel de empresario de pro, que ya nunca toca un perro y sólo se dedica a la gestión, por el mismo trabajo puedes montar tú mismo tus sucursales en Bilbao, Donosti, San Sebastián, Zaragoza.... o colocarle una franquicia a un incauto.

Qué ventajas tiene un empresario al crear una franquicia frente a llevar él mismo el negocio? que la pasta va a entrar sí o sí, con independencia de cómo vayan las cosas y que si quiebra le cuesta 0. Quién se come ese riesgo? el incauto que asume la franquicia. Si el negocio es la ostia no lo van a compartir, si lo comparten tiene que tener truco. Entiendo que McDonalds prefiera arriesgar menos pasta, no llevar el control de personal de 30 niñatos en cada puto rincón del país y que todo eso se lo coma otro, pero para una franquicia pequeña no tiene sentido.

Cuando el bodeguero vende la bota, o amarga el vino o está rota. Qué razones tendría ese empresario para compartir un negocio tan cojonudo con nadie?


----------



## Austin100 (1 May 2018)

Muy interesante!


----------



## Chelsea (26 Sep 2018)

lavibora dijo:


> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...



Buenas tardes,
Me podrías informar sobre esta franquicia?
Gracias!


----------



## ulyss (27 Sep 2018)

Al principio la franquicia pueden ser tentadoras pero creo que al final terminas viendo que los beneficios se van con ella


----------



## Paco de Mileto (27 Sep 2018)

Con una franquicia NO COMPRAS

1. Negocio
2. Un secreto comercial o industrial.
3. Clientes 
4. Seguridad de rentabilidad de ningún tipo

Con una franquicia COMPRAS (al menos algo de lo siguiente)

1. Una marca construida
2. Un servicio integrado de logística
3. Un servicio de descuento por volumen de compra en proveedores.
4. Una zona exclusiva para explotar la marca.

Si mezclas las cosas es cuando te armas un lío. Las "estafas" vienen de no LEER. El español medio metido a negocios es un ESTAFADO INTEGRAL porque NO LEE a vece ni siquiera lo que firma.

Y como en toda compra hay cosas que merecen tu dinero y otras cosas que no.


----------



## pepeleches (7 Oct 2018)

La franquicia no te asegura el éxito, sino que aminora la posibilidad de fracaso. Son dos cosas muy distintas. 

Para un recién entrado en el mundo de los negocios todo se vuelve un mundo: las compras, el marketing, elegir el perfil de cliente, los precios, controlar la logística. A todo ello se suele aprender metiendo la pata, y como no es fácil de aprender el 90% de los negocios se van a pique. 

Una franquicia te mete en una estructura que está probada, dándote reglas para que todo lo anterior tenga mucho menos margen de error. 

Ahora bien, tiene el coste en forma de cánones y limitaciones. Que a su vez empujan el negocio hacia abajo. 

Por decirlo de alguna forma, es como si tienes un equipo de fútbol con muchos defensas y pocos delanteros. Es mucho más difícil que te han goles, pero no puedes salir a golear. 

El mayor problema de las franquicias es, precisamente por eso, que pueda convertirse en un 'trabajo perro', donde trabajas mucho para obtener un sueldo normalito. Lo cual es una estupidez, endeudarte hasta las cejas para vivir peor que si trabajaras en una fábrica. 

Si tú eres el que dirige el negocio libremente tienes la posibilidad de pegar un pelotazo porque descubras una necesidad, tengas una genialidad, o tengas suerte. Esto con una franquicia será difícil. 

Ahora bien, como seguridad es mil veces más seguro una franquicia que un negocio propio....


----------



## bondiappcc (7 Oct 2018)

Lo bueno de la franquicia es que puedes hacer negocios al margen.

Si la franquicia es de zapatos, por ejemplo, cuando lleguen las rebajas, te guardas 30 cajas de zapatos de buena calidad y más tarde los vendes en canales alternativos con todas la ganancias para ti.

Si la franquicia es de libros de segunda mano, lo mesmo, te guardas los mejores que te lleguen y los vendes por otro sitio a buen precio, no al precio bajo al que te "obligue" la franquicia.


----------



## Amsiul (21 Oct 2018)

lavibora dijo:


> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...



Buenas tardes lavibora, me gustaría recibir en análisis, estoy interesado en la franquicia. Muchas gracias.


----------



## +18 (21 Oct 2018)

lavibora dijo:


> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos.... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...




Pasalo, gracias.


----------



## Franchesco (18 Ene 2019)

lavibora dijo:


> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...



Yo quiero mas info sobre devuelving, porfa. Mi mail es fnavarroherrero@gmail.com gracias


----------



## Lombroso (18 Ene 2019)

Las franquicias son para los vagos. Al final se resume en: hazme tú parte del trabajo y yo te pago un precio desorbitado por ello. Excluyo a grandes marcas como las mencionadas Mc Donalds, Burguer King, Fosters, etc. en las que sí pagas por la consolidación que tiene la marca. ¿Realmente no eres tú capaz de cocinar una hamburguesa más sabrosa (por no hablar de saludable) que la de un Mc Donalds?

Por ejemplo, hay una franquicia llamada Enseñalia, trata de una academia de clases de repaso, POR 40.000 €. ¿Alguna persona en su sano juicio pagará ese dinero por la publicidad o el Know-how de un puto garito de clases particulares? Pues existe... Supongo que llegarán, te pondrán sillas bonitas, pósters en las paredes, un proyector y un ordenador con un software "de última generasión". Una obra que buscándote la vida tú, yendo aquí y allá, probablemente consigas por menos de la mitad. Luego, por publicitarse en facebook y en varias páginas, te cobran un 2% sobre las ventas (que no sobre el beneficio), y un 5% de royalti en concepto de no se sabe bien qué.


----------



## rafabogado (20 Ene 2019)

Lombroso dijo:


> Las franquicias son para los vagos. Al final se resume en: hazme tú parte del trabajo y yo te pago un precio desorbitado por ello. Excluyo a grandes marcas como las mencionadas Mc Donalds, Burguer King, Fosters, etc. en las que sí pagas por la consolidación que tiene la marca. ¿Realmente no eres tú capaz de cocinar una hamburguesa más sabrosa (por no hablar de saludable) que la de un Mc Donalds?
> 
> Por ejemplo, hay una franquicia llamada Enseñalia, trata de una academia de clases de repaso, POR 40.000 €. ¿Alguna persona en su sano juicio pagará ese dinero por la publicidad o el Know-how de un puto garito de clases particulares? Pues existe... Supongo que llegarán, te pondrán sillas bonitas, pósters en las paredes, un proyector y un ordenador con un software "de última generasión". Una obra que buscándote la vida tú, yendo aquí y allá, probablemente consigas por menos de la mitad. Luego, por publicitarse en facebook y en varias páginas, te cobran un 2% sobre las ventas (que no sobre el beneficio), y un 5% de royalti en concepto de no se sabe bien qué.



Efectivamente, pagas por la comodidad.

Tenemos a la esposa del Notario, que no quiere trabajar con el marido por aquello de no tener fricciones... es maestra y... ¿qué hago?

Pues eso de poner su nombre, rotular, inventar lo que pone aquí y allá... diseñar aulas y tal... ofú, qué complicado... y además, porque si pone "Carmen Pérez Pérez - clases"... horrorrrr, porque a Carmen Pérez Pérez la conoce medio pueblo por ser la mujer del Notario... SOLUCIÓN... una franquicia donde ella es una "tapada" de ENSEÑALIA CERCEDILLA SL... contrata a una secre, a alguna profesora más... todo con el :: Infojobs a través de la central :: y ella da las clases que quiere, cuando quiere y como quiere...

Y ya está. Por cierto, al Notario se la suda pagar 20 o 40 mil porque los gana bien... lo que no quiere es a la esposa dándole la brasa... así que los 40 mil son probablemente la mejor inversión del mundo para tenerla entretenida.


----------



## RafaB (27 Feb 2019)

lavibora dijo:


> *Devuelving*
> 
> 
> 
> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...



Buenas, me interesa mucho tu informe. D


lavibora dijo:


> *Devuelving*
> 
> 
> 
> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...



Buenas, me lo podrías enviar a baena28j@gmail.com . Muchas gracias.


----------



## fjuarezt (1 Mar 2019)

Hola, me interesa tu informe. Me lo podrias enviar? fjuareztarraga@gmail.com

Gracias

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antua (21 Mar 2019)

Mabersun dijo:


> *Devuelving*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## catinezc (2 Abr 2019)

Hola, vaya éxito Lavibora, parece q somos muchos los interesados en saber más sobre Devuelving.

Me gustaría me enviaras tu análisis, muchas gracias. (catinezc@gmail.com)


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (3 Abr 2019)

AQUI OTRO INTERESADO EN ESA FRANQUICIA

XCABECHINA@HOTMAIL.COM


----------



## luismarple (3 Abr 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Lo bueno de la franquicia es que puedes hacer negocios al margen.
> 
> Si la franquicia es de zapatos, por ejemplo, cuando lleguen las rebajas, te guardas 30 cajas de zapatos de buena calidad y más tarde los vendes en canales alternativos con todas la ganancias para ti.
> 
> Si la franquicia es de libros de segunda mano, lo mesmo, te guardas los mejores que te lleguen y los vendes por otro sitio a buen precio, no al precio bajo al que te "obligue" la franquicia.



Como te pille la franquicia haciendo eso te mete un puro que te ponen de pie.

La franquicia tiene sentido cuando te aportan una marca conocida que atrae clientes. Por ejemplo, si montas un McDonalds tienes asegurada la clientela de niñatos que jamás se comerían una hamburguesa en un bar, aunque la carne le de mil vueltas. Lo que no tiene sentido es montar una franquicia de figuritas de cerámica que no conoce ni el tato y que sólo tiene dos tiendas en la coruña, otra en Vigo, otra en Ponvedra, otra en Orense y otra en Gijón, cuando tú quieres montar el tinglado en Valencia.

Para eso lo montas tú de cero y pasas del tema de las franquicias. Vas a pagar una pasta para que tu tienda de Valencia se llame y esté decorada igual que otras en Galicia, eso no te aporta nada.


----------



## serchin (23 Abr 2019)

lavibora dijo:


> *Devuelving*
> 
> 
> 
> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...


----------



## serchin (23 Abr 2019)

lavibora dijo:


> *Devuelving*
> 
> 
> 
> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...



¡Hola! Gracias por tu aportación. ¿Que mail no te fue contestado? ¿De la propia franquicia? Si me pudieras pasar el análisis que hiciste te lo agradecería mucho. Mi mail si puedes: chinchindeto@gmail.com. ¡Gracias!




lavibora dijo:


> *Devuelving*
> 
> 
> 
> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...


----------



## vox = lloronas (8 May 2019)

¿Qué os parece esta franquicia?
Home - La tradición hecha innovación | TORTILLA'S 

Han debido convencer a bastantes últimamente porque la foto de la web dice desde 29.000€ y al lado escriben "Abre tu propia franquicia de Tortilla’s desde 39.000€ "


----------



## ferdemi (18 Feb 2020)

Buenas:
Por favor me podéis enviar el informe sobre DEVUELVING
Estuve a punto empezar la franquicia, pero varios consultores de marketing digital me lo desaconsejaron y un conocido que lo montó no está nada satisfecho con los resultados.
Gracias


----------



## ferdemi (18 Feb 2020)

ferdemi dijo:


> Buenas:
> Por favor me podéis enviar el informe sobre DEVUELVING
> Estuve a punto empezar la franquicia, pero varios consultores de marketing digital me lo desaconsejaron y un conocido que lo montó no está nada satisfecho con los resultados.
> Gracias



Mi correo es ferdemi@yahoo.es


----------



## Play_91 (18 Feb 2020)

No digo que no puedas ganarte la vida con ella pero no dejan de tener unas condiciones muy duras siempre a favor del tiburón, la poca pasta que tienen los pobres se la dan al tiburón y éste le permite llevarse un % . Le saca la sangre, le hace trabajar a tope y encima le saca sus ahorros y es quien se come el marrón. 
El chollo es para los de arriba desde luego, tu eres el que te vas a dejar el lomo para sacarlo adelante y soltándoles la pasta.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Feb 2020)

pues no te cuento cuando la franquicia tiene tienda on-line, ya te cafas, compites además contra la propia web de la franquicia.


----------



## ferdemi (19 Feb 2020)

lavibora dijo:


> *Devuelving*
> 
> 
> 
> La he analizado muy bien y su negocio es conseguir comerciales baratos que vendan sus productos. Además tienes que pagar 4000 euros de inicio que se tardará en recuperar. Hay mucha gente que quiere traspasarlo porque no tiene tiempo? Si ellos se encargan de todo por qué no tienes tiempo?Muy sencillo porque eres un comercial barato y los márgenes netos no cuadran al final.. cuando te hartas de entregar panfletos y poner promociones de productos más caros de media que el mercado, tus amigos y gente conocida se cansan... Tengo un análisis profundo si quereis os lo paso junto al último mail pidiendo información que no me fue contestado...



Por favor, serías tan amable de enviareme el informe sobre DEVUELVING. O enviármelo alguien que lo tenga.
Me desaconsejaron invertir, pero tengo mis dudas.
Mi correo es ferdemi@yahoo.es
Gracias.


----------



## Easybiker74 (19 Feb 2020)

El otro día en CBNC comentaban franquicias como Papa John´s y el riesgo de tener franquicias sin delimitar "area de negocio", se canibalizan el mercado y puede existir saturación con la competencia, propia y ajena. 

Las franquicias a evitar ahora mismo son las de 100 puteaditos y La Sudaca, incluyendo tambien a The Güt Burger, el producto que venden es correcto pero la cantidad-calidad-precio resulta deficiente y el cliente se "harta", amen de promociones agresivas donde el franquiciado palma pasta.


----------



## Machuco (22 Feb 2020)

ferdemi dijo:


> Buenas:
> Por favor me podéis enviar el informe sobre DEVUELVING
> Estuve a punto empezar la franquicia, pero varios consultores de marketing digital me lo desaconsejaron y un conocido que lo montó no está nada satisfecho con los resultados.
> Gracias



Conoces a alguien que esté satisfecho con una franquicia? Bueno si, el propio inventor del timo.


----------



## santiagou (23 Feb 2020)

Easybiker74 dijo:


> El otro día en CBNC comentaban franquicias como Papa John´s y el riesgo de tener franquicias sin delimitar "area de negocio", se canibalizan el mercado y puede existir saturación con la competencia, propia y ajena.
> 
> Las franquicias a evitar ahora mismo son las de 100 puteaditos y La Sudaca, incluyendo tambien a The Güt Burger, el producto que venden es correcto pero la cantidad-calidad-precio resulta deficiente y el cliente se "harta", amen de promociones agresivas donde el franquiciado palma pasta.



En el país de los bares no necesitas una franquicia para abrir un bar y que currando mucho te vaya de puta madre.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Feb 2020)

santiagou dijo:


> En el país de los bares no necesitas una franquicia para abrir un bar y que currando mucho te vaya de puta madre.



Sólo hay que ver que en los barrios dormitorio de la periferia de Barcelona, no hay ni una puta franquicia. Eso sí, puedes degustar comida de cualquier país américano o africano


----------



## Knight who says ni (28 Feb 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> McDonald´s cierra sus puertas en el centro de Algeciras - Algeciras - Horasur - Lider en Información y Opinión del Campo de Gibraltar
> 
> ALGECIRAS. - Lo que viene siendo un rumor eterno desde hace varios años, se confirma y lo confirma la propia empresa a través de su perfil de facebook. McDonald´s cierra su establecimiento mas señero en la comarca, el ubicado en la calle Ancha, tras más de 20 años de servicio a sus clientes. El 9 de diciembre será el día en el que este emblemático local deje de servir sus tradicionales hamburguesas, helados y complementos, para poner fin a una exitosa trayectoria en un edificio no menos emblemático, y cuyo alto alquiler parece ser la causa del cierre. El centro de Algeciras recibe un durísimo golpe con el cierre de McDonald´s, que seguirá atendiendo a sus clientes en los establecimientos de Los Pastores y Los Barrios. Hace unos meses, Burguer King, el otro gigante de la comida rápida, también dejaba su establecimiento en el centro, en la calle Capitán Ontañon.
> 
> ...



Igual pasó en el McDonalds de la Plaza de España de Zaragoza, toda la vida allí y cerró a la hora de renegociar el alquiler del local.


----------

